# JDM S13 vs USDM 240sx



## Gui yo me (May 14, 2003)

Hi,

I want to know if there is a model of the 240sx that has the same tail as the Silvia S13 ?

I would like to import a S13 front clip and convert a 240sx with a S13 front.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Not the same tail as JDM but they make tails with the same design.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you'll want to look for the '89-'93 240SX Coupes only ('94 if you want a convertible on top of that).


----------

